# loss of power any help



## ACarlA6 (May 29, 2007)

ok so i bought a 2000 Audi A6 2.7t . the car lost alot of power so i brought it back got me a new mass air flow sensor which helped, a new timing belt, water pump, and diverters, when i got the car back the power was awesome but now it doesnt feel the same its like theirs something that got broken in since i got it, anyone kno what could be causing this any help would be greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## thestryker (Feb 18, 2007)

have you checked for a boost leak?


----------



## ACarlA6 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (thestryker)*

no i hooked up my boost gauge and it reads 10psi so i figured thats fine, its like i have no instant power like i did when i got it back and the boost still doesnt seem as strong


----------



## thestryker (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (ACarlA6)*

well, that was my guess? with the diverter valves replaced, maybe a loose hose clamp or something?


----------



## ACarlA6 (May 29, 2007)

ya i checked those too, i dunno it doesnt make sense, its gay tho cuz when i got it back i was so happy but now its like wtf


----------



## thestryker (Feb 18, 2007)

wish i could help some more. it's gotta be something simple... someone on here has to have some more input.


----------



## ACarlA6 (May 29, 2007)

o im sure there is but the odds of someone actually helping is slim to none


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (ACarlA6)*

Recommend start troubleshooting with VAG scan of car.
VAG log block 115 while accelerating thru 2nd and 3rd to see requested and actual boost values, should be within 20mbar of each other.
VAG Scan 114 and 115 together passing thru a few gears to see N75 duty cycle relative to boost.
Make your own tester for $20 and pressure test your intake. 10psi is plenty to reveal a leak and keep pressurized time short as possible.
http://www.awe-tuning.com/medi...r.pdf
Good Luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_...plenty to reveal a leak and keep pressurized time short as possible.

Hey GLS
Why? I did mine this weekend and didn't do it "short" just wondering if I could have cause an issue.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (Massboykie)*

It's remotely possible to push oil out of oil lines, thus creating an air gap in oil lines for next engine startup.
Also possible to push oil into intake system which can damage engine on startup.
Some folks recommend not going over ~8psi while pressure testing intake for same reasons.



_Modified by GLS-S4 at 3:01 PM 8/28/2007_


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*

Damn!
Good to know! 
Thanks
Massboykie


----------

